# Stahls� Announces Texture-TWILL� A New Full-Color CAD-PRINTZ� Option



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Stahls’ Announces Texture-TWILL™ A New Full-Color CAD-PRINTZ® Option*

Texture-TWILL™ is the newest offering in Stahls’ growing line of CAD-PRINTZ® digital transfers. This digitally printed full-color logo product offers a woven, textured, embroidery-like finish on lightweight, premium twill. With a heat application of just 20 seconds, Texture-TWILL ™ is both a production time-saver and an alternative to embroidery. 

Texture-TWILL ™ can be permanently heat applied to cotton or polyester, or it can be sewn to other fabrics. It’s the perfect solution for left chest logos, six-panel hats, patches, and more. 

Orders ship within 24 hours of customer-approved proofs. For more information, visit stahls.com/digital-apparel.

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

